# Prius or Toyota Sienna



## ChrisConlin (Oct 19, 2015)

Hey guys, could use some friendly advice here. I live in the Nashville area 5 mins from the airport. Wondering if I should buy a used Prius and do UberX or Jump to a used Toyota Sienna MiniVan and do UberXl?

thoughts? I'm completely new to the UberWorld. Looking to make around $1000.00 net a month.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Demand for XL vs X differs by market. You might have more luck asking in your city's forum.


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

If the XL market is halfway decent in your area, the Sienna can be a moneymaker. Incredible room, pax may joke about soccer moms and so forth but they love the big seats. If you get the XLE you can open the back doors for them without getting out (back hatch ditto). My cousin drives one, and pax love it. Gotta drive efficiently, though--no cruising around empty!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

ChrisConlin said:


> Hey guys, could use some friendly advice here. I live in the Nashville area 5 mins from the airport. Wondering if I should buy a used Prius and do UberX or Jump to a used Toyota Sienna MiniVan and do UberXl?
> 
> thoughts? I'm completely new to the UberWorld. Looking to make around $1000.00 net a month.


Considering your stated monthly goal, and I speak from experience, the Prius should be your choice. Find the best deal you can and it will pay off very quickly. I stay busy in uberx and average in the 50mpg range. Remember, this a business and managing/controlling costs has the biggest impact on your profitability. Further, the Prius is renowned for reliability and minimal maitenance costs. Extremely glad I chose a Prius!


----------

